# Medical Insurance costs?



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea of the cost of medical insurance for a year? We are planning on moving over to Cyprus and are trying to budget for some of the costs that will be involved. We are 53 and 55 and will be working self employed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of the cost of medical insurance for a year? We are planning on moving over to Cyprus and are trying to budget for some of the costs that will be involved. We are 53 and 55 and will be working self employed.



Hi Tammy,

We pay 108euros per month with interlife. We took the option of paying the first 850euros of any claim because it if you don't claim it is a saving of 850 per year.
We are both in our late 50's and are also self employed.
But if you work you can go to the general once you get your yellow slip. 
You pay a contribution at the general according to your earnings.
For earnings up to 10,000 euros its free.
from 10,000 to 15,000 you pay 25%
from 15,000 to 20% you pay 50%
Over 20,000 you pay t he full ammount.

Regards Veronica


----------



## peter rabbit (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Veronica & Tammy,

My earlier enquiry Re: Social Insurance is linked to this one. Could you clarify what the yellow slip is please Veronica?

John aka Peter Rabbit!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peter rabbit said:


> Hi Veronica & Tammy,
> 
> My earlier enquiry Re: Social Insurance is linked to this one. Could you clarify what the yellow slip is please Veronica?
> 
> John aka Peter Rabbit!


It's the final bit of paper you get from imigration that confirms your residency status.


----------

